# Daily Mail Article 2/11/09 re LWC



## KirstyL (Sep 16, 2009)

I am about to undergo some treatment at LWC Darlington yet yesterday read a news report about how they had used unscreened sperm earlier this year at one of their clinics.  This has made me a bit jittery. Any advice


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes it was in the Independent on Sunday p 3 I don't know how you do the links.
Can't give you any advice, you could ring **** and ask and the clinic of course
L x


----------

